# Tires



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

Im lookin to put some new tires on my F150, what kind of tires have you guys been impressed with for snow and offroad handling?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I would suggest you get something that wears out quickly, having a lot of rubber left over when that ford dies would be a waste.  

Seriously though, The Nitto mud grapplers are a very good off road and snow tire.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Will you do much city driving on them? If so, I would not go with a super aggressive mud tire, they ride pretty crappy going 65. I am actually going to buy some tires this week and I am going with the same tires I had before. I am getting the Big O Big Foot All terrain tires. They are more aggressive than regular tires and do well in snow and mud, but ride well on the freeway. I am picking up some 285/75R16 and they are running about $180 a piece. They also make a Big Foot XT Mud Terrain which is more aggressive and has thread up the sidewall. These are good tires, but they are by no means the best out there.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

None on a Ford it won't matter what kind it'll still just sit there and spin.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> None on a Ford it won't matter what kind it'll still just sit there and spin.


I hope that is not the best you have, my one year old son can come up with something better than that. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jahan said:


> Will you do much city driving on them? If so, I would not go with a super aggressive mud tire, they ride pretty crappy going 65. I am actually going to buy some tires this week and I am going with the same tires I had before. I am getting the Big O Big Foot All terrain tires. They are more aggressive than regular tires and do well in snow and mud, but ride well on the freeway. I am picking up some 285/75R16 and they are running about $180 a piece. They also make a Big Foot XT Mud Terrain which is more aggressive and has thread up the sidewall. These are good tires, but they are by no means the best out there.


Tell us the real motivation! You are just after that free trip to Disneyland, right?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Will you do much city driving on them? If so, I would not go with a super aggressive mud tire, they ride pretty crappy going 65. I am actually going to buy some tires this week and I am going with the same tires I had before. I am getting the Big O Big Foot All terrain tires. They are more aggressive than regular tires and do well in snow and mud, but ride well on the freeway. I am picking up some 285/75R16 and they are running about $180 a piece. They also make a Big Foot XT Mud Terrain which is more aggressive and has thread up the sidewall. These are good tires, but they are by no means the best out there.
> ...


Trip to Disneyland, what trip to Disneyland? Don't tell my wife I don't feel like going there! :shock: I wasn't aware of it seriously.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

They have been advertising it a lot, purchase 4 Big O brand and get trip for 4; you could probably just get a much better deal on the tires instead. Otherwise, I'll go for you. If you are in the Bountiful area go to the one on 5th South and ask for Justin M., tell him that I sent you; he'll probably only charge an extra $100 for the reference :lol:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

MTR's simply cannot be beat off road.
they are noisy on pavement and ride fairly stiff, but they wear quite well too.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been very impressed with Pro Comp's Extreme A/T. While I've had really good luck with BFG Mud Terrains and All Terrains depending on what I'm using them for, but the A/Ts were always lacking a bit for off-road use while the M/Ts usually became very hard to balance well before the end of the tread life.

The Pro Comp Extreme A/Ts are very good looking with a nice aggressive tread pattern but reasonably quiet on the road and are a 40,000 to 50,000 mile tire. Usually they go on sale twice a year with a buy 3, get the 4th free deal.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

If you can get 50,000 out of a Pro Comp I'll kiss your feet!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It's a TRUCK buy truck tires. Lots of good tires out there...just make sure they are LT's!!!!! I can't believe guys put passenger tires on their trucks. "P" stands for passenger..as in passenger car... You need "plys", not just "ply rated" to hold up to dirt roads.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> If you can get 50,000 out of a Pro Comp I'll kiss your feet!


Well Chet, the Extreme A/Ts are guaranteed for 40,000. They give you new tires if the tread wears out before then, so you'd think they would use a compound that would exceed the guaranteed tread life.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

threshershark said:


> chet said:
> 
> 
> > If you can get 50,000 out of a Pro Comp I'll kiss your feet!
> ...


Therein lies the beauty of a prorated warranty! If they last 36,000 miles they will first tell you how you had them overinflated on the front and under inflated on the back, u choose, and once you argue with them they will finally agree they were fine as all 4 tires have been rotated as recommended by the same servicer as well as the pressure checked, but that the tires still have 3/32" left and therefore are still usable...once you go through that whole argument they will finally agree that you do indeed deserve 10% ((40k-36k)/40k) = 0.1 or 10% of the purchase price credited towards the purchase of new ones. It is kind of a mess to deal with; just got done having that fight and in the end they credit you with $10/tire for new ones, thanks a lot! Unless, this company has a very special program, the guaranty is most commonly prorated just like on a battery, just like Chet regularly deals with. It makes sense, it just often catches people by surprise that the warranty is a pro-rated warranty; I am very familiar with the program, but from my days of auto parts some folks get pretty fired up over it.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> None on a Ford it won't matter what kind it'll still just sit there and spin.


that ford doesn't have a problem with spinnin, its never been stuck and its got some crappy michelin tires on it. its come close but he always pulls threw


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

Cooper STT is a good aggressive tread that is a little more quiet than the BFG Mudders. 

I run BFG A/T all the time and swap my cooper stt on my extra set of rims for when I know the mud and snow will be deep. Look at the A?T first. You don't need more unless the mud is deep and sticky.

I also have a limited slip diff and a winch that makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Depending on how much time off-road you spend can help determine which tire you buy. You can't go wrong with BFG mud terrains and the new km have a thicker sidewall than the old ones did. I had a set of Big-o mudders and was pretty impressed. I had a set of Pro-comp mudders on my Jeep and while they are quiet on the road they are not much off it. I was going to put a set of the Coopers on my Excursion until my buddy Dan at the Bountiful Big-o showed me the sidewall difference between those and the Toyo Mt's. I went with the Toyos in 37 inch and have been amazed at what they do in the snow and mud. They are not the quitest though. On vehicles that I want good snow and off-road performance and a quiet ride, I always stick with the BFG all-terrains, in my opinion the best you can get for both worlds.


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

Between me and a few friends we have had every mud tire made on our trucks. I am always experimenting with new tires. I have had the best luck with BFG Mud t/a. I am now due for tires and looking at either the new bfg km2, nitto mud grapplers, or toyo mt. Good luck whichever way you go and let us know what you get and how you like them. :wink:


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

instead of tires i bought a new dirtbike, decided it was time to get rid of the kx100 and get a real bike. there went the tire money


----------

